# Is the Bolt build quality generally bad? I already miss my Premiere



## tewill (Jan 30, 2013)

I took advantage of the TiVo Summer Breeze 2019 sale and transferred Lifetime service from my Premiere 4 to a Bolt Vox.

The Bolt I received had a fan that was not only very loud but it made a grinding noise, so I got a replacement Bolt. That replacement also has a very loud fan, and although it doesn’t make the grinding noise, it has another issue: the lights aren’t covered well internally and as the top of the Bolt is transparent, at night the right half of the Bolt is lit up, glowing in the dark.

And, surprisingly, both Bolts I received came in boxes that look as if they’d been opened and resealed numerous times: there were multiple sealing stickers on top of each other as well as multiple layers of TSN stickers. Also, the cables looked to have been re-wrapped for both.

Is this level of quality normal now? My 6-year old Premiere has been a hardware rockstar, with no issues to date (touch wood), and I’m concerned I made a mistake “upgrading.”

The replacement Bolt is in an enclosed entertainment cabinet, and I can still hear it like 30 feet away.

I’d love any guidance here please – I wasn’t expecting to have these issues and am unsure whether to go for another replacement or just give up and go back to my Premiere.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

tewill said:


> I took advantage of the TiVo Summer Breeze 2019 sale and transferred Lifetime service from my Premiere 4 to a Bolt Vox.
> 
> The Bolt I received had a fan that was not only very loud but it made a grinding noise, so I got a replacement Bolt. That replacement also has a very loud fan, and although it doesn't make the grinding noise, it has another issue: the lights aren't covered well internally and as the top of the Bolt is transparent, at night the right half of the Bolt is lit up, glowing in the dark.
> 
> ...


The Bolts used for lifetime transfer are ones that have been sent back by a previous customer, i.e. refurbished. I have two bolts from different lifetime transfer deals and both were like new. I'd try another replacement.


----------



## tewill (Jan 30, 2013)

shwru980r said:


> The Bolts used for lifetime transfer are ones that have been sent back by a previous customer, i.e. refurbished.


Oh, I didn't know that - is it generally known? I didn't see anything about that in the fine print, although I guess it doesn't say it would be new either, but that certainly is a reasonable assumption. If that's the case, it certainly gives me a different perspective on the Summer Sale, that it's instead just a way for them to clear out refurbished inventory...


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

shwru980r said:


> *The Bolts used for lifetime transfer are ones that have been sent back by a previous customer, i.e. refurbished. *I have two bolts from different lifetime transfer deals and both were like new. I'd try another replacement.


Mine seemingly wasn't, from one of the original Bolt Lifetime transfer deals, and I don't recall any such disclaimer provision.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

shwru980r said:


> The Bolts used for lifetime transfer are ones that have been sent back by a previous customer, i.e. refurbished. I have two bolts from different lifetime transfer deals and both were like new. I'd try another replacement.


The 6 - tuner Bolt Vox I just received I'd say isn't an obvious refurbished piece either. I haven't opened it yet but there's no 'OBVIOUS' repackaging! Mine does have a 'BLUE' DOT sticky just to the left of the UPC label. I'd think that *IF* someone could substantiate a claim that they're *NOT NEW* there would be much *CONCERN*. I believe it's time to get a 3 year warranty protection @ NO CHARGE. I'd say there's going to be substantial interest and questions!!!!


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

The Bolts are louder than the Premieres. I'm thinking it's because they are so small compared to the Premiere. I have 3 Bolts (two with lifetime) and they have all been louder than the Premieres.


----------



## JackMcC (Aug 11, 2019)

I wouldn't accept anything other than new myself. Tivo does a horrible job doing a complete test on their refurbished equipment. Ive been through that ugly process before on a noisy premiere and ended up taking back my original and replacing the fan myself after 2 exchanges under warranty.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

I believe the OP in this case needs to have a conversation with TiVo and then mention what their thoughts/remarks were. If the rest of us had doubts after hearing his response from the source then we could address ours. I was going to soon get a CableCARD just to test it. Depending upon thoughts in this thread maybe just easier to do a return and say 'FORGET IT'!


----------



## JackMcC (Aug 11, 2019)

One easy way to tell if you've received a refurbished unit rather than a return is to check the label on the hard drive. On the Roamio they would put a blue/red? dot sticker on it to show it's a replacement. My guess is that they carried this process forward to their Bolt units as well.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tewill (Jan 30, 2013)

Barring looking at the hard drive, the date of manufacture for the first Bolt I got was Jan 2019 and the second that's glow in the dark is Dec 2018.

I'm definitely calling them back, and will express my concern about whether I'm seeing these issues because the units had been returned previously


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

JackMcC said:


> One easy way to tell if you've received a refurbished unit rather than a return is to check the label on the hard drive. On the Roamio they would put a blue/red? dot sticker on it to show it's a replacement. My guess is that they carried this process forward to their Bolt units as well.


Refurbished TiVo's used to get an updated TSN where the second set of numbers would change from 0001 for new to 0011 for refurbished. I have a Min A93 that I purchased refurbished for example and its TSN starts with A93-0011 versus A93-0001.

Scott


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

HerronScott said:


> Refurbished TiVo's used to get an updated TSN where the second set of numbers would change from 0001 for new to 0011 for refurbished. I have a Min A93 that I purchased refurbished for example and its TSN starts with A93-0011 versus A93-0001.
> 
> Scott


I went through my entire 'inventory' and the A93 that was exchanged under a policy is an 0011 also. The rest of my devices regardless of series, except my A95 is XX01, the A95 is 0245. The A93 is also noted a 'renewed'. There's no notes on the rest. My XL4 has an extended warranty which shows the expired date in RED. My 6 tuner Bolt is 6A01 and still in the 'wrap'.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

tewill said:


> I took advantage of the TiVo Summer Breeze 2019 sale and transferred Lifetime service from my Premiere 4 to a Bolt Vox.
> 
> The Bolt I received had a fan that was not only very loud but it made a grinding noise, so I got a replacement Bolt. That replacement also has a very loud fan, and although it doesn't make the grinding noise, it has another issue: the lights aren't covered well internally and as the top of the Bolt is transparent, at night the right half of the Bolt is lit up, glowing in the dark.
> 
> ...


Send it back again. My 3 year old bolt is still whisper quiet.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

I also took advantage of the summer deal and specifically asked the rep if I would be receiving a new (vs refurbished) unit. I was told YES, they are new units. Mine definitely appeared to be brand new and so far so good.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

Sparky1234 said:


> My 3 year old bolt is still whisper quiet.


Ya same for me I do not hear the Bolt at all.



tewill said:


> The replacement Bolt is in an enclosed entertainment cabinet


Perhaps your fan is spinning up fast because of temperature.


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

I bought a Bolt off the breeze deal, and aside from the general cheap creaky plastic feeling of the Cablecard access door, it seems OK so far.


----------



## JackMcC (Aug 11, 2019)

HerronScott said:


> Refurbished TiVo's used to get an updated TSN where the second set of numbers would change from 0001 for new to 0011 for refurbished. I have a Min A93 that I purchased refurbished for example and its TSN starts with A93-0011 versus A93-0001.
> 
> Scott


Yep. Forgot about that. Very good point. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

JackMcC said:


> I wouldn't accept anything other than new myself. Tivo does a horrible job doing a complete test on their refurbished equipment. Ive been through that ugly process before on a noisy premiere and ended up taking back my original and replacing the fan myself after 2 exchanges under warranty.
> "Taking back my original"? How does that work? Did Tivo save yours and send it back to you,? BTW, the Premier was a fine piece of equipment.
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JackMcC (Aug 11, 2019)

mattyro7878 said:


> "Taking back my original"? How does that work? Did Tivo save yours and send it back to you,? BTW, the Premier was a fine piece of equipment.


You have a certain period of time to return the original failing unit if you pre-pay a fee which you get back when they receive the damaged unit.

In that period of time I received two replacements before I told them to keep them and refund my deposit.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke M (Nov 5, 2002)

The crazy loud buzzing is a common defect with the Bolt. When working properly, it's quiet. Mine has the defect but I applied a workaround rather than return it (I was "transferring" from a dead Tivo so going back wasn't an option).


----------

